# Sudden back right leg limping



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Joey turned 13 on Thanksgiving Day. Had no problems during the day. As he was going outside to do his nighttime business, he seemed wobbly. Had trouble going upstairs. We went to our PA house the next day; the limping got worse. We made him rest until we came back home today. His walking improved some.

His vet checked him out today. Nothing broken or torn. Prescribed Metacam and lots of rest.

She mentioned possible causes (sprain, spinal, arthritis, and the dreaded DM word), but was not overly concerned since he appears to be improving instead of getting worse. If he does get worse, she will take X-rays.

Anyone have this happen to their GSD?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

My first gsd had bad arthritis. He was what you described. There are medications the vet can give to make them more comfortable. I had seen adequin work wonders In some dogs. I hope you get some answers soon so you can make him more comfortable.


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

13 things are going to happen. does he get glucosamine & chondroitin... you can try CBD oil I hear good things


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

We just started him on glucosamine & condroitin. Will keep the CBD oil in mind.

Will have him sleep on the first floor for at least the next week, to see his progress. 

He’s always been a strong boy. Praying it’s either a sprain or arthritis. My husband asked me what DM is. I said, you don’t want to know.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

He seems to be getting better. Will keep him on the first floor for a few more days before trying the stairs. 

Will ask the vet how long he can stay on the Metacam.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Update on Joey: he is still taking the Metacam. He continues to have good bloodwork. Back legs are wobbly at times. Walking helps. We now sleep on the first floor. He can get into the car with my husband’s help. He is still puppy-like in his behavior.

At his last vet visit, his doctor suggested Adequan. 

We are seriously considering this. He will be 14 next month, and would love to help him as much as possible.

Can I ask about your experiences with Adequan?


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

Cheerful1 said:


> Update on Joey: he is still taking the Metacam. He continues to have good bloodwork. Back legs are wobbly at times. Walking helps. We now sleep on the first floor. He can get into the car with my husband’s help. He is still puppy-like in his behavior.
> 
> At his last vet visit, his doctor suggested Adequan.
> 
> ...


Duke was on that I think. It helped for about six months. Eventually the Arthritis took over in my case. Wishing you the best results.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

We started him on the Adequan regimen last week. While part of me has high hopes that his limping will improve and he’ll get into the car easier, the other (realistic) part of me just hopes for him to be more comfortable. Time will tell.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Hope the Adequan helps.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Five shots down, three to go.

He still has a slight limp, but his demeanor is like that of a puppy and his eyes seem brighter. Thinking he’s not in as much pain.

Will be interested in seeing what happens after the final shot.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Clipper was 12 when we started adequan, i think it helped him out a lot, I had a tread about it. Good luck with your boy!


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Joey has finished the Adequan treatments, and will go for periodic boosters.

Slight improvement in the back legs, but there’s more of a spark in his eyes (hopefully he’s in less pain).


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

So glad to hear that. Give him snout kisses from me.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

The vet spoke to us the other day about Joey’s right back leg, which has been wobbly even with the Adequan. He was suggesting x-rays (under sedation). If the x-rays don’t show arthritis or other causes, he suggested a neurological consult, then an MRI (under anesthesia; a possibility of DM).

To be honest, my brain can’t handle the thought of sedation/anesthesia for our 14 1/2 year old boy. Also, if it is arthritis or something neurological, nothing can be done for him anyway so why put him through it?

He’s currently on Metacam and thyroid medication; Cosequin and a triple-mushroom tablet for his immune system.

The vet was not the doctor we normally see there. We want to discuss this with his regular doctor.

Have any of you gone through this? Thank you.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

This is just my 2cents but at 14.5 years his age is testament of the care you have given him and I would be willing to bet that you have listened to your gut many times when you have had to make decisions. I wouldn’t put him through it. A simple blood test can tell if he carries the DM genes or not. If not, little to no chance it’s DM. MRI can rule out other things but not DM. 

My guy will be nine, we give him his monthly Adaquan shots at home. that spark in your boys eyes is what I first noticed in my guy when we started the shots. I think it is a trade mark sign that it’s working because I can tell when the next dose is due by looking at him. It does not stop his limp but it does allow him to run and sometime puppy zoom.

A hip replacement has been on the back burner for various reasons one was the question of DM so we had his blood tested. Came back he has on copy of the gene so much less likely of becoming affected with DM.

It’s good you are waiting for your regular vet.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Heartandsoul said:


> This is just my 2cents but at 14.5 years his age is testament of the care you have given him and I would be willing to bet that you have listened to your gut many times when you have had to make decisions. I wouldn’t put him through it. A simple blood test can tell if he carries the DM genes or not. If not, little to no chance it’s DM. MRI can rule out other things but not DM.
> 
> My guy will be nine, we give him his monthly Adaquan shots at home. that spark in your boys eyes is what I first noticed in my guy when we started the shots. I think it is a trade mark sign that it’s working because I can tell when the next dose is due by looking at him. It does not stop his limp but it does allow him to run and sometime puppy zoom.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

We haven’t heard from the vet yet, so we’re going to call her first thing this morning.

During the week, Joey‘s leg has not been working well. It started to knuckle last night. He corrected it, but has trouble walking. We had to take him in the yard on a leash; he’s been able to do his business so far. He’s been sleeping a lot. He ate and drank this morning.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Joey update: he turned 15 last month. The back legs are still wobbly; occasional knuckling but he corrects himself. He gets an Adequan shot once every two weeks. He needs help getting to the backyard, but once there he can do his business. 

We started taking him outside 5 times a day, to keep the legs moving. I’m learning how to hold him from underneath to keep him balanced.

He has a great appetite. He’s still taking Metacam, thyroid medication, Cosequin and the triple-mushroom tablet.

Since it’s been a slow decline over the past two years, can I assume it’s not DM?


----------

